

Will 2012 be Thunderbolt's year? Devices arrive in force at CES - l0c0b0x
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/will-2012-be-thunderbolts-year-devices-arrive-in-force-at-ces.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
benologist
What a boring lineup of devices ... it's basically just external hard drives,
I find it pretty hard to get excited about them.

